# Best (reasonably priced) hotel on the strip?



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Off to California for Christmas & as part of the trip I am going to go to Vegas for a few nights.

Can anyone recommend a good hotel on the strip? The Luxor seems to be the best priced of the known places to stay at the moment, anyone know of any deals going on elsewhere that I might have missed?

Mart.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

expedia has good deals on four seasons there i am booking in for next year


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mart - we just turned up and tried a few when we got there.

Ended up in the Mirage as they had availability on the night(s) in question.

Basically had a plan in mind of getting from San Fran to LA with lots of places in between and didn't want to be tied into getting to a specific location on a certain day. Especially when driving on shitty american roads (at 55 mph).

600 miles in a day is easily possible on UK roads, but becomes quite difficult when faced with 'proper' terrain and over-zealous cops.

We were lucky in that the guy I was travelling with is in the RAF and his Warrant Card went a long way to keeping the cops off our backs when we got stopped.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

check out the Luxor carefully - I was there this time last year, and the head waiter in one of the restaurants told us that they were going to start tearing it apart any day - apparently they now consider the Egyptian theme a bit 'naff' and are looking to remodel as more 'upmarket'...


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Luxor is right at the end of the strip (Mandalay bay excluded).

It's a fair walk down to Bellagio/Ceaser's.

Take a look at MGN Grand or New York, New York. Paris is ok, Bally's is cheap but in a good location.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Cheers Twiggy I'll keep an eye out before I book - that probably explains the cheaper price!

Kell, we fly out to San Fran on the 29th Dec, then spend new year with my cousin who lives in Fresno for a few days - driving down to LA for a day or two, over to Vegas, then back to my cousins for his birthday on the 9th Jan.
I know it is a lot of driving, but I am used to driving all over the USA. Montreal to Cape Cod in one blast is probably my longest stint in one go.

On that subject, any suggestions for car hire place? I am looking at Dollar as that is who I usually use, but I am open to suggestions.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Check this site out which I've used myself a few times :

http://www.vegashotelspecial.com/index. ... l-special/

It collates all the LV deals and the hotels do offer the best deals on forward bookings. Not surprised really when the likes of MGM have 5,000 odd rooms to fill  Weekdays prices are generally cheap, but prices do rise from Fri & weekend.

Map of strip hotel's to help decide where to stay :
http://www.lasvegasmaps.com/stripmap.html

Personally, I would stay around the strip by the Bellagio or Caesar Palce block as they are bang in the middle. Have stayed at some of the flash hotels, but actually found them a right pain i.e 15 mins trek to get from reception to room sometimes! My best stay was actually the small hotel Barbary Coast  . Nothing fancy reception or entrance, but rooms are perfect and in the best location IMO.

Enjoy!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Cuba, Las Vegas got any jobs going :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> Basically had a plan in mind of getting from San Fran to LA with lots of places in between and didn't want to be tied into getting to a specific location on a certain day. Especially when driving on shitty american roads (at 55 mph).
> 
> 600 miles in a day is easily possible on UK roads, but becomes quite difficult when faced with 'proper' terrain and over-zealous cops.


All the freeways outside built up areas are 65 or 70 limit

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/hdbk/pgs19thru22.htm

Like the UK the average speeds can be much higher, not had any bother and manage a couple of thousand miles each trip.

Make sure you check out Hoover Dam and Grand Canyon.

Look out for disguised new cars out in the desert.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hehe, taken 5 years of bloody hard work to get where I am now. I decided I am going to enjoy it for a change! 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

head_ed said:


> Hehe, taken 5 years of bloody hard work to get where I am now. I decided I am going to enjoy it for a change! 8)


Good on ya


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

We paid 59USD a night at the Luxor a couple of years ago, but we did stay midweek. Treasure island was 89USD.

Some Americans we spoke to when were in Death Valley (also to be recommended for a visit!) recommended the Rio Suites. Apparently they only have suites and you pay the price of a normal room, but the hotel is not on the Strip.

Enjoy Vegas, we did.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Cheers Stuart.

It's going to be a fun trip, I just have the hotels in LA & Vegas to book now and I am sorted. 8)


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

head_ed before you book have you looked at a resort room at the Wynn?
www.wynnlasvegas.com
We've just come back from there and i have to say its the best hotel we've ever stayed in,outstanding in every way.Not sure on your exact dates but IIRC some rooms come out at around $200(Â£100)a night.
100 quid for a 5 star hotel,its nuts.
Dont know what your budgets like but for that sort of money and with it being a once in a lifetime thing,travelling all that way etc.
Just my two penneth


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Looks great, I may well have found my hotel! 8)

Thanks for the tip.

Mart.


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Looks great, I may well have found my hotel! 8)


Its a great hotel but just bear in mind that it is at one end of the strip, so you will spend alot of time walking to the monorail, getting taxis etc. Just thought it was worth pointing out. It is almost certainly the best hotel though.

Make sure you make use of the buffet - its definitely the best in Vegas, especially for breakfast. You wont eat for the rest of the day 

ACME


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Cuba, Las Vegas got any jobs going :wink:


And don't forget Kings Lynn!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

gcp said:


> Like the UK the average speeds can be much higher, not had any bother and manage a couple of thousand miles each trip.
> 
> Make sure you check out Hoover Dam and Grand Canyon.
> 
> Look out for disguised new cars out in the desert.


Yeah, we were just unlucky that one night.

As for places to go we spent a few days in SF and did Alcatraz, cycled over the Golden Gate bridge to Sausalito, travelled to Sequoia via the Bay Bridge through Fresno. Then stayed in the Awani (sp?) in Yosemite. Climbed El Capitan and stayed overnight before going on to Death Valley (it rained).

Went on to Hoover Dam and then stayed at the Grand Canyon (took a helicopter ride over it). Drove out to Monument Valley and then headed off to LA - via a stop at London Bridge.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

acme said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great, I may well have found my hotel! 8)
> ...


We found out two days before we came home that theres a free shuttle to the monorail from the Wynn-Doh!
Its more expensive but its the only way to get around as the buses are horrendous and cabs just get stuck in the traffic too.

I you're on foot,just wait till you get to cross the road-when the 'walk' light comes on its like the battle scene in Lord of the Rings!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Booked to stay in the MGM Grand for a week mid November.

Also booked a Harley for 24hrs to cruise up to Red Rock & Grand Canyon in style. Should be a proper giggle.

Now where did i leave my Suede Chaps?? :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

My cousin says that you can hire supercars by the day in Vegas, maybe a Lambo for cruising? 8)


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

head_ed said:


> My cousin says that you can hire supercars by the day in Vegas, maybe a Lambo for cruising? 8)


Yep there was a yellow Gallardo spyder,an orange Murcialago spyder(with tubi exhausts which sounded [smiley=sweetheart.gif] ),a 427 Cobra(!),a couple of 360's,a couple of Bentley GT's and a Rolls Royce.
Did'nt have the bottle to ask how much tho!


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

paulie1 said:


> Yep there was a yellow Gallardo spyder
> Did'nt have the bottle to ask how much tho!


They're not cheap - $1190 for 5 hours and only 50 miles, $2.25 per mile there after... http://www.dreamcarrentals.com/cars-lamborghini-gallardo.php

I wouldn't bother as; (a) you'll look like a tourist, (b) traffic is crap, (c) there are no interesting roads until you get hundreds of miles outside of the city, and (d) there is too much other fun stuff to do in Vegas!

Simon.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> gcp said:
> 
> 
> > Went on to Hoover Dam and then stayed at the Grand Canyon (took a helicopter ride over it). Drove out to Monument Valley and then headed off to LA - via a stop at London Bridge.


We also went to Lake Havasu City to see London Bridge when we were there. We rolled into town looking for a hotel so I said to my wife, "there's a sign to a holiday in over there, let's go and see how much they want for a room."

As we approached we saw big sign outside: The Holiday Inn Lake Havasu City welcomes the Contestants to the World Female Arm Wrestling Championships... so we carried on to the Ramada. :roll: :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

tdk said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep there was a yellow Gallardo spyder
> ...


Think i'll stick with the Harley Ultraglide for Â£60 8)

As an aside, off down to South Beach the week after Vegas & decided it would make sense to hire a car, so checked out the Hertz US website & bagged a new model fully loaded Lexus RX350 for a week at the bargain price of Â£150 all in. Got to be cheap as chips. They also had a new Vette for Â£300 which was very tempting but sadly it had no Nav & i plan to travel a little whilst there.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Think i'll stick with the Harley Ultraglide for Â£60 8)


We did this. You have to ride a Harley round the car park to show you can remain upright on a slow steering 400kg heap at 5mph :wink:

Ask for a bike with side-cuts, much more "Harleyesque".

When you ride out to the Hoover dam, be aware of parking restrictions and sticking the bike anywhere (as we did  ). The police patrol regularly and do not like you just sticking the bike on the side of the road.

*edit* The bus back from The Harley Davidson shop is a complete pain. If you can't get on (over-crowding) you will wait AT LEAST an hour for it to return. Booking a cab from there took us equally as long. You may want to consider pre-booking a taxi back to your hotel.

MGM grand is a good choice for location. Can be a good night over the road in New York, New York in the Piano bar; Dueling piano's and a lively crowd make for an entertaining evening.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Try the Imperial Palace - its nice enough, cheap and right in the middle of the strip. Its just not very "flash" by todays standards but have stayed there myself and its a great place from a location perspective. Right opposite Caesars but much much cheaper.

Hire a Harley and ride out over the Hoover Dam - excellent!


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I've stayed at numerous hotels in Vegas over the years, including: MGM Grand, Excalibur, The Tropicana, Treasure Island, The Venetian, Monte Carlo, Caesars Palace, The Sahara, Las Vegas Hilton, Alexis Park, St Tropez and the Hard Rock.

Out of all of them The Venetian stands out because the rooms are all suites, but this does tend to make it a bit more pricey. The Monte Carlo is also very nice and comfortable and cheaper than The Venetian. However, for a cheap comfortable room I think you'll be hard pressed to beat Excalibur.

Simon.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> checked out the Hertz US website & bagged a new model fully loaded Lexus RX350 for a week at the bargain price of Â£150 all in. Got to be cheap as chips. They also had a new Vette for Â£300 which was very tempting but sadly it had no Nav & i plan to travel a little whilst there.


How the feck did you get it that cheap? Is that with some corporate deal Paul? I'm looking at Â£150 a week for a Dodge Charger!! 

Did you book it there, or leave it till the last minute? Be really keen on hearing how you got such a bargain...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Think i'll stick with the Harley Ultraglide for Â£60 8)
> ...


Cheers for the info. We'll sort a cab out in advance, as we're picking the bikes up at 8am & dropping them back at 5pm. Not sure we're going to Hoover Dam, i'm sure my pal said Red Rock & Grand Canyon, but we'll see what gives on the day.

TBH, Vegas is always somehwere i've wanted to visit, as i'm sure the experience is "all that" & much better to be going paid for than paying for oneself :lol: Can't wait for the South Beach R&R week to follow it either. 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > checked out the Hertz US website & bagged a new model fully loaded Lexus RX350 for a week at the bargain price of Â£150 all in. Got to be cheap as chips. They also had a new Vette for Â£300 which was very tempting but sadly it had no Nav & i plan to travel a little whilst there.
> ...


Just a standard booking at hertz.com (the key is to book online via the US Hertz website, not the UK).

Lots of good deals for Florida it appears & although i've got Hertz Gold Lifetime Membership, this just makes pick up/drop off more pleasant rather than better rates. Have a look at the website & drop me a line if you encounter problems, as i may be able to book on your behalf in case the deals are Gold specific.

Still thinking about swapping from the Lexus to the Vette & getting a map 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Must just be the San Fran pick up point that is pony. 

I can't see anything 'fun' listed there under a Hummer at over a grand a week! :?

If you can find a way to get me a Lexus/Vette/Mustang etc etc between 29th December & 11th Jan for a decent price, I'd really appreciate an IM 

Mart.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Still thinking about swapping from the Lexus to the Vette & getting a map 8)


How you going to get DMS out there to map it though Paul..... ?

Ohhhhh....that kind of map :roll: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Still thinking about swapping from the Lexus to the Vette & getting a map 8)
> ...


They have a US operation, but i'll refrain from pimping my SUV 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Must just be the San Fran pick up point that is pony.
> 
> I can't see anything 'fun' listed there under a Hummer at over a grand a week! :?
> 
> ...


I'd guess it's the fact it's Florida that makes it cheaper, much the same way as hire cars in Spain are far far cheaper that the UK.

Checking now though.

Mustang Convertible is $450 per week with 700 free miles per week.
Mustang Coupe is $357 per week with unlimited miles.
Mustang (Shelby GT) Coupe :twisted: is $750 per week with 700 free miles per week.
Audi A4 Cab (V6) is $705 per week with unlimited free miles.
Corvette (New Model) is $1050 per week with 700 free miles per week.

The Mustang Coupe looks a good deal at Â£175 per week, but these rates in general are about 50% higher than in Florida & i'm using the same method i booked the Lexus. No Lexus available from SFO for your dates.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Can you tell me where to look to get the prices you're quoting?

I know I am a bit slow at times, but the SFO airport Hertz site says that the Mustang isn't available.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Last time we went to San fran we took a limo into town and picked the car up the day we moved on ,you can get by without a car quite easily.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Last time we went to San fran we took a limo into town and picked the car up the day we moved on ,you can get by without a car quite easily.


We did exactly the same and hired a " sebring convertible" :? , dropped it off in Vegas a week later for about Â£150. I would recommend a SUV especially if you are thinking of going to Death Valley, the amount of times we almost grounded the car in Death Valley was a little worrying.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Can you tell me where to look to get the prices you're quoting?
> 
> I know I am a bit slow at times, but the SFO airport Hertz site says that the Mustang isn't available.


Hertz.com has been playing up for a few days, so just go to hertz.co.uk & select United States from the drop down as Country of Residence, then follow the instructions.

This should be the linky to start you off, as i've set your collect point as SFO.

https://www.hertz.co.uk/rentacar/index. ... mepage.jsp


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Guess I won't be getting a Corvette for my trip then!


----------

